
Show HN: I wrote my own lightweight markup language for mathy blogs - dllu
I wrote my own lightweight markup language, similar to Markdown, that compiles to both HTML5 and LaTeX, supports LaTeX equations (through svgtex, i.e. serverside MathJax), references, captioned figures with semantically correct &lt;figure&gt; tag in html, syntax highlighted code blocks, and so on.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dllu.net&#x2F;programming&#x2F;dllup&#x2F;<p>See the text file written in dllup markup language:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dllu.net&#x2F;programming&#x2F;dllup&#x2F;index.dllu<p>and the PDF and LaTeX versions:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dllu.net&#x2F;programming&#x2F;dllup&#x2F;index.pdf<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dllu.net&#x2F;programming&#x2F;dllup&#x2F;index_dllu.tex<p>The code is very hacky (I wrote it for my own use after all) and might crash if the syntax is not exactly right.<p>I also have experimental vim syntax highlighting support: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;imx6XCY.png<p>The HTML output of dllup is valid HTML5 (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;validator.w3.org&#x2F;check?uri=www.dllu.net&#x2F;programming&#x2F;dllup&#x2F;&amp;charset=(detect+automatically)&amp;doctype=Inline&amp;group=0) and should be sufficiently semantic to be usable in lynx: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;ugSXX90.png
======
dang
Posts without URLs are penalized, so you might want to repost this as a link
to your site, then add the above text as a first comment to the new thread.
Good luck!

